# Windows 8 und Star wars the old republic



## Klaus1985 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, zusammen ich habe meinem Pc ein Upgrade von win 7 auf win 8 spendiert, jetzt würde ich gerne Swtor spielen leider geht das nicht, der Launcher findet immer wieder fehlerhafte dateien oder wenn man mal fertig runtergeladen wurde dann stoppt dies bei ca 20% der Hauptdaten, hab schon im offziellen Forum nachgeforscht den Kundensupport angerufen( nach 2std warten kein durch kommen) ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, seit letzten Sonntag versuche ich das Spiel zu installieren

Grüße


----------



## Eyora (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe es erst die Tage auf Windows 8 installiert. Läuft ohne Probleme. 
Hast du mal versucht von CD zu installieren? dann ist auch der Download nur noch klein.


----------



## Klaus1985 (13. Dezember 2012)

ja habe es von cd installiert aber der braucht für die 2.5gb recht lange zum installieren und bleibt dann einfach irgendwann bei 20% stehen


----------



## Tikume (13. Dezember 2012)

Nimm halt den Client von der offiziellen Seite, damit geht es auf jeden Fall.
Habe auch Windows 8 und kann Eyora nur zustimmen.


----------



## Klaus1985 (13. Dezember 2012)

danke für die infos, ich werde es nochmal über client probieren vielleicht läufts ja diesmal


----------

